# Java Web-Browser



## pantori (12. Dez 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin gerade am versuchen einen kleinen textbasierten Web-Browser in Java zu schreiben, eigentlich nichts großes, aber eine schöne Übung wie ich finde.. nun ja, habe ein Problem bei bestimmten Seiten, da kommt dann ein 403 Fehler. Habe gelesen das ein Webmaster das selber einstellen kann, aber natürlich ist es doof wenn man nicht auf diese Seiten zugreifen kann. 
zu öffnen versuche ich die Seite mit: 
	
	
	
	





```
new URL("http://www.google.de");
```
aber wie gesagt, bei manchen Seiten gibts da halt Probleme.. Hat einer von euch vielleicht eine Idee wie ich das lösen könnte?

vielen Dank im Vorraus,

Pantori


----------



## Wildcard (12. Dez 2007)

Bitte?
Wenn der Webserver mit 403 Forbidden antwortet, dann wird das wohl seinen Grund haben.  :roll:


----------



## pantori (12. Dez 2007)

ja schon klar dass das nicht ohne Grund so eingestellt ist, aber Firefox, IE und alle Anderen können die Seite ja auch öffnen! Dann muss es doch was geben das es ermöglicht die Seite zu öffnen,  oder?


----------



## Wildcard (12. Dez 2007)

Cookies? Client ID? Finde es heraus.


----------



## pantori (13. Dez 2007)

ich versteh nicht was du meinst. Hast du denn mein Problem verstanden??


----------



## tuxedo (13. Dez 2007)

Ich glaube sie haben es verstanden. Du solltest dich wohl etwas genauer mit dem HTTP-Protokoll beschäftigen und verstehen was Cookies etc. sind. Dann klappts auch mit dem abrufen von google.de

- Alex


----------

